# S-Voice Gagged this morning, here is how to ungag it



## miked0602 (May 21, 2012)

Check out my full instruction post HERE

Works on many HTC phones LG's and yes the One X


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Just need to change the build.prop to the galaxy s3. Though you may break compatibility with lots of other apps.

The apk that's going around does the same though without modding it.


----------

